# Decoder Selection Opinions - Proto 1000 DL-109



## Dreadnought (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey there. I'm looking into installing my first decoders into two Proto 1000 DL-109 locomotives I recently purchased. 

I believe I understand the basics of installing the decoder, but the first thing I need to do, of course, is to decide which decoder to use. I have looked at some of the WOWsound decoders, which I like for their KeepAlive function and such. However, I'm not sure if that type of decoder is advisable for this locomotive. I'd like to have sound in the locomotives, as well, so I'm not looking for only a decoder, but also a speaker. 

Does anyone have any advice for which decoder to select, or any advice on installing DCC in this type of locomotive? 

Thanks,
Dreadnought


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Buy whatever is recommenced for your particular model, the Wow should be fine. Its quite a large model so there should be plenty of room for a speaker.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I installed decoders in two of those locos. It's a very easy install; lots of room. You will have no trouble fitting a speaker in. The hardest part is splicing the required resistor into the lighting circuit.

Unfortunately, I don't do sound. I installed a pretty basic NCE D13SRP, which plugged right in to the socket in the harness.


----------

